# Furry MMO idea



## VGmaster9 (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it would be cool if there could be a 3d furry MMORPG that actually has a success. It could have three playable races: The mammalians, the reptilians, and the avians. As for the setting, it could be a unique mix between fantasy and science fiction. What else do you think it could have? I'm no expert on gameplay in MMOs.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it would be cool if there was an MMORPG that was tailored to me too.


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

eh, there's a few mmo's out there with furry-like races... usually just slutty cat-girls, but that's what furries want right?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't see an MMO made for furries being good. If you wanna play as an anthro in an MMO go play WoW. The only way I _can_ see it working is if a studio who isn't affiliated with furries coincidentally makes one that happens to have anthros.

The reason why it wouldn't work is furries would make one to be a furry game, not a good game. Game development doesn't work around going "I wanna make a videogame with animal people!" You come up with gameplay that works and is fun, and you build everything around it. Furries would do the former. They want a murrypurry yiff fest with foxes and wolves and I donno lizards or something. The gameplay would be shit because the entire focus would be on making furries instead of making a game that is fun to play. Just look at furcadia. :V


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

STARFOX MMO

it's a mainstream game, so it can get away with being 'coincidentally' furry.

if I don't see a starfox MMO in my lifetime, I am going to create my own. I'll lazily make it text based, and then tell everyone I put a lot of work into it


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 4, 2012)

Milo said:


> STARFOX MMO
> 
> it's a mainstream game, so it can get away with being 'coincidentally' furry.



I can't see this working at all. :/


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I can't see this working at all. :/



you know why?

because FUCK YOU, that's why.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 4, 2012)

It's been mentioned half a dozen times that I can count, simply not a large enough fanbase willing to pay for it.


----------



## grimtotem (Feb 4, 2012)

yea but wat sort of story would it have? or u just talking about making a furry second life... which happens to be already done its called second life....


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 4, 2012)

Milo said:


> you know why?
> 
> because FUCK YOU, that's why.



Dude, if you can come up with an MMO idea for the Starfox universe that isn't basically an excuse for people to make a billion Krystal clones that they can fap to, I will totally endorse the idea and become the Software Engineer to back it. Unfortunately, knowing what furries + Starfox equals, we'd end up with a billion Krystal clones along with a million gay Fox clones all yiffing nonstop in the chat channel... and I thought the General chat for TOR was bad. :/

Alternatively, we could just have Second Life where people make their own Starfox skins and props without the need to work on a new, community based game.

I'd personally like to see a Warriors based RPG (not necessarily MMO) that isn't basically some rendition of some person's bad fan fiction.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 4, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I can't see an MMO made for furries being good. If you wanna play as an anthro in an MMO go play WoW. The only way I _can_ see it working is if a studio who isn't affiliated with furries coincidentally makes one that happens to have anthros.
> 
> The reason why it wouldn't work is furries would make one to be a furry game, not a good game. Game development doesn't work around going "I wanna make a videogame with animal people!" You come up with gameplay that works and is fun, and you build everything around it. Furries would do the former. They want a murrypurry yiff fest with foxes and wolves and I donno lizards or something. The gameplay would be shit because the entire focus would be on making furries instead of making a game that is fun to play. Just look at furcadia. :V


well if there where poeple who were working soley on the art/story (and it wasn't just sex) and poeple working on the devloping the game it could work.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 4, 2012)

Milo said:


> Starfox





Milo said:


> mainstream


teehee


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 4, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well if there where poeple who were working soley on the art/story (and it wasn't just sex) and poeple working on the devloping the game it could work.



Have you any idea how much work would go into programming a MMO?
Not to mention creating a suitable world / character models / items / storyline / quests etc.

There's a reason Diablo III / Half Life 3 are taking that long to be made: If you want a good game, it's gonna cost you.
Not to mention those guys ^ have professional experience in making games, and a large team working on it.

There is literally -no- way a group of furries is going to set up a MMO that works.


----------



## Takun (Feb 4, 2012)

oive heard beter ideas on a dcik dsandwich ;c

o shit it's the fuz

i mean goo diea lets make a furry mmo


*twiddles thumbbfurpaws*


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 4, 2012)

Takun said:


> oive heard beter ideas on a dcik dsandwich ;c
> 
> o shit it's the fuz
> i mean goo diea lets make a furry mmo
> ...



The grammar police is coming for you, Takun! Better run! :V


----------



## Milo (Feb 4, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> teehee



oh sorry, did I ruin the image of starfox by calling it mainstream? or do I just not know what mainstream is. starfox is popular... right?

also, second life is horrible in terms of video games. nobody plays second life as a video game, they play it as a sex RP


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 4, 2012)

Takun said:


> oive heard beter ideas on a dcik dsandwich ;c
> 
> o shit it's the fuz
> 
> ...


Fureh MMO gams hlp wit my homwk cuz i cn red numbrbs

Sew yea.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 4, 2012)

Earth Eternal was furry as all get out and apparently a very functional game, but it was shut down due to mismanagement. (It shut down without warning while the owner was at Burning Man, if that gives you any clues.) It was bought up by another company and may be running again eventually, though.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 4, 2012)

Milo said:


> oh sorry, did I ruin the image of starfox by calling it mainstream?


>Is implying that Starfox hasn't been ruined do to furry porn.

Oh Nekofox you card


Milo said:


> or do I just not know what mainstream is.


Yup.


Milo said:


> starfox is popular... right?


Nope.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2012)

If an MMO is going to be successful enough to be worth making, it's got to have a lot more behind it than  "hurr furie chars in da fantasy land." It's got to offer something in the core gameplay, something that isn't directly copied from something else. Your biggest competitor is going to be WoW, and you've got to do something BETTER than what WoW's already got and/or put in something genuinely interesting that WoW doesn't already have. It's worth noting that looks and scenario comes second in doing this.


----------



## Onnes (Feb 4, 2012)

If you're wondering just how much it costs to develop a major MMORPG, consider that it's estimated that Star Wars: The Old Republic racked up around $200 million in development costs alone.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 4, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Fureh MMO gams hlp wit my homwk cuz i cn red numbrbs
> 
> Sew yea.



Wow, I didn't realize there was a anthropomorphic cell phone here.

But, yeah, a Furry MMO's been proposed a few times. I think one is actually being worked on...at least a Furry RTS or RPG, anyway. World of Warcraft I think is the closest thing you'll get with the Tauren and Wargen clans. And the Druids can change into animals. Who knows, maybe Saints Row 4 will allow you to run around as anthros.

The free-to-play City of Heros has wolf and lizard forms and I heard DC Universe has extensive anthro forms to the point where a few members here have created their fursonas in game....Free to play Second Life has a large furry community, as well. So, while there isn't a dedicated furry MMO...there are options.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 4, 2012)

Onnes said:


> If you're wondering just how much it costs to develop a major MMORPG, consider that it's estimated that Star Wars: The Old Republic racked up around $200 million in development costs alone.



Waow. All that money and it still sucks.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2012)

Kaamos said:


> Waow. All that money and it still sucks.



Sad thing is, there's ways to make games with the tiniest budget possible (or no budget at all) and they end up being better (or potentially better) than a lot of the AAA games on the market today that have had millions spent on them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 4, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Sad thing is, there's ways to make games with the tiniest budget possible (or no budget at all) and they end up being better (or potentially better) than a lot of the AAA games on the market today that have had millions spent on them.


Sad thing though games like this are so rare


----------



## Onnes (Feb 4, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Sad thing is, there's ways to make games with the tiniest budget possible (or no budget at all) and they end up being better (or potentially better) than a lot of the AAA games on the market today that have had millions spent on them.



But they aren't going to be the same kind of games or compete for the same market. Again looking at SWTOR, it's fully voiced. The amount of dialogue involved is immense, and all those recording hours cost a fortune. 
To compete for the bulk of MMORPG subscribers requires significant investment. It's seemed to have paid off for SWTOR, which has already sold over 2 million boxes and should be profitable even with far fewer continuing subscribers. As for the biggest game in that market, WoW at launch was the most expensive game ever made and that investment has only increased throughout its lengthy update cycle.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 4, 2012)

Onnes said:


> But they aren't going to be the same kind of games or compete for the same market. Again looking at SWTOR, it's fully voiced. The amount of dialogue involved is immense, and all those recording hours cost a fortune.
> To compete for the bulk of MMORPG subscribers requires significant investment. It's seemed to have paid off for SWTOR, which has already sold over 2 million boxes and should be profitable even with far fewer continuing subscribers. As for the biggest game in that market, WoW at launch was the most expensive game ever made and that investment has only increased throughout its lengthy update cycle.



And I never specified which market. Really, there's plenty of games that have started out as e.g. mods or other basement projects and they have great popularity. Red Orchestra, The Haunted: Hell's Reach, Minecraft, Project Zomboid, etc. An MMORPG is indeed an expensive kind of game to make, anyway. If there's one thing your MMORPG needs to do, it's the "massively multiplayer" part they need to fill out. That's gonna involve them paying assloads of cash for servers and a marketing campaign. 

Though personally, I think that spending millions on voice actors is a bit of a mistake in some games. There's a lot of games out there that could do well (some that have done well) with no voice work at all. That's tons of cash saved.


----------



## Teal (Feb 4, 2012)

Gibby said:


> And I never specified which market. Really, there's plenty of games that have started out as e.g. mods or other basement projects and they have great popularity. Red Orchestra, The Haunted: Hell's Reach, Minecraft, Project Zomboid, etc. An MMORPG is indeed an expensive kind of game to make, anyway. If there's one thing your MMORPG needs to do, it's the "massively multiplayer" part they need to fill out. That's gonna involve them paying assloads of cash for servers and a marketing campaign.
> 
> Though personally, I think that spending millions on voice actors is a bit of a mistake in some games. There's a lot of games out there that could do well (some that have done well) *with no voice work at all*. That's tons of cash saved.


 Pokemon.


----------



## Conker (Feb 4, 2012)

Guild Wars 2 will have cat people, which is as close as you'll probably get.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I think it would be pretty cool if such a thing would be a sequel to Furcadia. Having a much bigger world and being about to play as reptiles and avians besides just mammals. I mean that Furcadia is pretty much the most well-known furry MMO game, so a sequel in 3d on a much bigger scale looks pretty awesome. Alot more effort can be put into it, especially in gameplay.


----------



## KittenClawBite (Feb 4, 2012)

As much as all us Fur's could wish for one Frankly! VGmaster is right Furcadia  is the most well known i soooo disliked it... THEY NEED TO MAKE ONE DAMNIT!


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, the game world for that can be greatly expanded over its predecessor, with more themed locations and places. One place can be based off Arabian Knights while another place can be based off tribal North America.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 4, 2012)

How about you get points for sticking it in fox anus. Just a simple suggestion from me thanks.


----------



## veeno (Feb 4, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> How about you get points for sticking it in fox anus. Just a simple suggestion from me thanks.


I am not amused.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 4, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> How about you get points for sticking it in fox anus. Just a simple suggestion from me thanks.



Wat


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Feb 4, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> How about you get points for sticking it in fox anus. Just a simple suggestion from me thanks.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 5, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> I think it would be cool if there could be a 3d furry MMORPG blahblahblah








for the eleventy-billionth time


----------



## Flarei (Feb 5, 2012)

Not exactly an MMO.. But simply making a mod on Skyrim that replaced the AIs with Furry versions of themselves would be epic.. But it would have to have the same character building shiz on it, and then expanded more. Along with some entire re-writes of dialogue along with movement edits..... Take a lot of programing along with a lot of artistic skill and repitition to make it quality.

Yeah, I just ranted there. :U


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 5, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> There is literally -no- way a group of furries is going to set up a MMO that works.



Would any group that's not a group of programmers be able to set-up a MMO that works?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Feb 5, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Would any group that's not a group of programmers be able to set-up a MMO that works?



There's. Plenty of programmers in the furry community. I was mostly referring to the financial / quality aspects of the game...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> How about you get points for sticking it in fox anus. Just a simple suggestion from me thanks.


Jcfynx is the epitome of bad posts

emphasis on bad


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 5, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Jcfynx is the epitome of bad posts
> 
> emphasis on bad



Wh-wh-what are you implying, P-chan? );


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 5, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> How about you get points for sticking it in fox anus. Just a simple suggestion from me thanks.


Thafuck?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 6, 2012)

I wonder if sergals could be a race in the game as well, but just NPC.


----------



## Weremagnus (Feb 6, 2012)

When Earth Eternal first came out I had high hopes.
When Earth Eternal: Reborn came out I doubted it would last. And then it was gone forever.

However, if something _like_ EE ever came back again I'd be pretty excited. I really enjoyed the amount of animals you could choose from


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 7, 2012)

Weremagnus said:


> When Earth Eternal first came out I had high hopes.
> When Earth Eternal: Reborn came out I doubted it would last. And then it was gone forever.
> 
> However, if something _like_ EE ever came back again I'd be pretty excited. I really enjoyed the amount of animals you could choose from



Doesn't it just piss you off when potentially interesting MMOs just fail like that? If a sequel to Furcadia would be made, hopefully would do pretty well.


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 8, 2012)

If you really want to play as a pixel animal. play SL.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 8, 2012)

Flarei said:


> Not exactly an MMO.. But simply making a mod on Skyrim that replaced the AIs with Furry versions of themselves would be epic.. But it would have to have the same character building shiz on it, and then expanded more. Along with some entire re-writes of dialogue along with movement edits..... Take a lot of programing along with a lot of artistic skill and repitition to make it quality.
> 
> Yeah, I just ranted there. :U


When they finally release the Mod tools for Skyrim, I was planning on making a big mod that would basically recreate the world of Warriors with Kahjiit. I think it would be pretty badass if I do say so myself.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Would any group that's not a group of programmers be able to set-up a MMO that works?





CerbrusNL said:


> There's. Plenty of programmers in the furry community. I was mostly referring to the financial / quality aspects of the game...


Like Cerberus said, there are plenty of programmers in the fandom. I'm a programmer even. The issue isn't one of skill, as the fandom takes all kinds, but one of concept. Beyond that, most furries would probably rather put more money into commissioning porn than actually putting it towards quality game development. Let's face it, when you're primary goal is to make a furry MMO with little beyond that to work with, no amount of game development skill is going to save it. >_>


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 9, 2012)

Sure you have programmers, texture and model designers, but I doubt a large amount of them would do it for free where they can make money.
Also, servers. Dedicated servers are pricey, VPS usually doesn't have the capability to host a full game world. Surving only on donations would be pretty much impossible, and if you want to charge monthly fees, you need to target a larger audience then just furries. With F2P you would need an ingame store to balance costs, however that usually works better for larger games such as STO.

You really need to think of a massive world, think out possible quests, lore and many other things before you start the project as well.


----------



## Enigmasflame (Feb 12, 2012)

Only thing that comes even remotely close to this (not even an MMO  though) and still exists is Savage 1 and 2, class-based large-scale  warfare, with fps/tps elements mixed with RTS. Something like 40vs 40,  with one commander on each side. Think of it as Battlefront mixed with  Warcraft RTS. If you're not the commander, you play AS the units, and  the commander is able to see everything you see.

One side is a bunch of humans who remind me too much of Turok, other is a  mixture of furries. You got upgrades and can tech-up just like a lot of  other RTS's, the commander can also reward individual players with  upgrades, or extra resources, so it pays to have a good commander and  are able to pull your weight.

Human's POV : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlhEKSKfg7w&feature=related

Beasts and Human's POV : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avbCBucCt-w

Savage 2-Commander's POV: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YcK-xc4hN44

Can be fun, and both went free a while ago, I'm just spitballing. Would need a better PC if I was to try Savage 2.


----------



## Pogiforce (Feb 12, 2012)

There's already a furry MMO. It's called Earth Eternal. It advertises itself as being an MMO that doesn't use "cliche fantasy races" instead you have foxes and deer and such.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Eternal


----------



## Tycho (Feb 12, 2012)

Pogiforce said:


> There's already a furry MMO. It's called Earth Eternal. It advertises itself as being an MMO that doesn't use "cliche fantasy races" instead you have foxes and deer and such.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Earth_Eternal



Instead of "cliche fantasy races", "cliche furries"

kind of a downgrade.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Feb 12, 2012)

If you need i could help i'm good iin these area's if you would check out my profile so just ask if you need help from me o.k!


----------



## Pogiforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Tycho said:


> Instead of "cliche fantasy races", "cliche furries"
> 
> kind of a downgrade.



*shrugs* I didn't write their advertising. That's the angle they chose to present themselves.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 18, 2012)

Other kinds of anthros could be in this game too. Non-morphics for example, basically talking animals like from movies such as The Lion King and Balto. Also, taurian anthros, having humanoid upper bodies and animalistic lower bodies. Sharks could also be a race in the game, most likely NPC.


----------



## shteev (Feb 18, 2012)

There are many games like this.

Like dis one.


----------

